# My liquid soap paste is not diluting :(



## GalileeGirl (Oct 31, 2021)

Hey everyone, new here. 
I have made a 100%coconut paste (for cleaning purposes) everything was going well.
I diluted my pastes at a 1:1 ratio, and left it in the crockpot on low for a few hours. It stared to melt ,as it should, and then it stopped melting.
A layer of "skin" coted the top of the liquid (like when you over cook milk) and i would mot melt.
I left it over night (on off), and this morning it is as hard as paste  

I have made a Castile Soap by Soaping 101 method and it diluted just fine. 

What am I doing wrong.?


----------



## earlene (Oct 31, 2021)

Once your paste is done, you should not have to do any more heating, especially during the dilution process.

Generally, it is suggested that you use only a portion of the paste to settle on the correct dilution amount, be it 1:1 or a higher ratio.

By heating your dilution, you are allowing the added liquid to evaporate, which defeats the purpose of know how much liquid is needed for the correct dilution ratio.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 31, 2021)

GalileeGirl said:


> A layer of "skin" coted the top of the liquid (like when you over cook milk) and i would mot melt.


That's a sign that you haven't used enough water. I dilute 100% coconut oil paste at a rate of 40% soap to 60% water.

*Questions About Dilution*

TIP: Please take a moment to go to the *Introduction Forum* and tell us a little about yourself, especially your Soapmaking experience and anything else you care to share. This will make it easier for us to help you on your Soapy Journey and, if you're lucky, find a few soapy friends near you.

TIP: Please use the *Recipe Feedback Forum* to get input for a batch before you make it. That's a good place to pick up TIPS.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 31, 2021)

I agree that the hard stuff on top is undiluted soap. You can scoop it off and dilute it separately from all the finished soap.

Ever impatient, I do use heat to speed up my dilution process, typically by putting my soap paste into a glass mason jar,  adding *hot* dilution water, and then putting a cap on the jar to keep any moisture from evaporating out. If I'm in a big hurry, I'll also put the mason jar on a trivet or hot pad in a pot of simmering hot water.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 31, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I agree that the hard stuff on top is undiluted soap. You can scoop it off and dilute it separately from all the finished soap.


 You can do this in the microwave on "DEFROST" setting or 50% power. Add water until the film no longer forms. Keep an eye on it... it can bubble over in the blink of an eye.


earlene said:


> By heating your dilution, you are allowing the added liquid to evaporate, which defeats the purpose of know how much liquid is needed for the correct dilution ratio.


FWIW, I dilute my paste in a large stainless steel pot on the range top over MED/LOW to LOW setting. Weigh the paste to determine the amount of dilution water needed according to the Dilution info linked in Post #3. Bring the water to boil then add the chunked up paste. Turn the heat down and let it do its thing. Use a spoon to ocasionally break up the chunks as needed. Do not use the stick blender. The object is not to cook the batch, but rather to get the paste to absorb all the water. This happens "all of a sudden" when the soap paste reaches 160°F

Once you know the weight of the finished LS (40% soap + 60% dilution water = finished weight) you can replace any water loss due to evaporation. 

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## GalileeGirl (Nov 1, 2021)

So I SB on low heat, and when I dilute I turn it off completely?
for some reason I would bring to trace on High heat in my slow cooker. and for dilution on low until it all dissolved..
 I made this recipe from Soaping 101, but its kinda harsh on my hands while I wash the dishes.. should i soften the recipe a bit?

And also, thank you all so much for some great ideas, I will definitely try them out today.
I am quite new in the soap making world, and decided  to change all of my household soaps to my own  natural soaps.


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2021)

I dilute in my crock pot. I have always done so, and probably always will. It is just so convenient for me. And I watch for the moment when I have just a few bits of undiluted paste so I can unplug and SB. Sometimes it forms a skin while cooling, but I just add a bit of water and bottle when cooled.


----------



## earlene (Nov 2, 2021)

Okay, I guess the difference here is that I don't dilute all the paste at once when I make LS, which I don't sell anyway.  I dilute as needed and only make LS for personal use (for shaving my legs).

I have never used the Soaping 101 recipe, and am not familiar with how she recommends making LS.

Sorry if my statement seemed odd, but not everyone dilutes LS immediately or all at once.  I am sure it makes a whole lot more sense to dilute it all at once if bottling for sale!


----------



## GalileeGirl (Nov 2, 2021)

ohh I dilute my past as needed too. I read it lasts much longer like that.


----------



## GalileeGirl (Nov 2, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Once you know the weight of the finished LS (40% soap + 60% dilution water = finished weight) you can replace any water loss due to evaporation.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.


 
Works great! thanks so much! took just 20 mins 
though it is quite runny..is there any way to thicken ?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 3, 2021)

GalileeGirl said:


> ...is there any way to thicken ?


There are many options for thickening LS. I've tried most of them. Watery LS is just the nature of the beast so, as long as it lathers well, I found it's best to embrace it as is. Some LS'ers use less water to bring LS to the viscosity they prefer but then the rinse-off takes longer and a good amount of soap gets wasted down the drain. You need to decide for yourself which way you prefer.

You also need to be aware that there are as many different ways to make LS as there are LS'ers! LOL Here's a site that covers some of the basics.

*Alaina B's Liquid Soap Tutorials*

You may also find this thread helpful:

*What to Expect From Various Oils in LS*


----------

